# Help Sify broadband Users



## pirates1323 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok I think Sifybroadband client 2.7 has relesed... so When I log in it opens internet explorer and opens its sify homepage...... but I want tht to be opened in firefox browser.... I have also seted firefox as my default browser but no solution...... hey deleting iexplore.exe in its folder & pasting mozilla firefox sortcut and renaming to iexplore.exe also does not solve the probb......

So I want when I log in my homepage to be opened in firefox...... So do u know post ur solution in here....... please... internet Explorer SUCKSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## cancer10 (Jun 2, 2005)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> Ok I think Sifybroadband client 2.7 has relesed... so When I log in it opens internet explorer and opens its sify homepage...... but I want tht to be opened in firefox browser.... I have also seted firefox as my default browser but no solution...... hey deleting iexplore.exe in its folder & pasting mozilla firefox sortcut and renaming to iexplore.exe also does not solve the probb......
> 
> So I want when I log in my homepage to be opened in firefox...... So do u know post ur solution in here....... please... internet Explorer SUCKSSSSSSS!!!!




Did u called the customer care?


----------



## pirates1323 (Jun 2, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> Did u called the customer care?



Wht customer care ....... there's no major prob... I only want tht when I log in instead of I.E .... I want firfox to start .... thts it.....


----------



## cancer10 (Jun 6, 2005)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> cancer10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That cannot be done, because the sify client has been made that way, it uses the windows shell command to open the windows default browser i.e IE, you don't have any other choice but to close that window immediately when it opens.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 6, 2005)

This is a very common prob. without a solution. Even I face it too.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi!

The only solution is DONT USE SIFY CLIENT!!!
It sucks big time! And is very resource hungry too! Try SuperSify (I use it) or EasySify (Very good features). Google for them. If u have some problem, ill help u!


----------



## mad_psychic_bastard (Jun 6, 2005)

abaaaa........... jus uninstall IE na......... if u dont like it nd dont use it....... go ahead


----------



## kalpik (Jun 6, 2005)

Hehe! 

IE is a part of windows! You just cannot "uninstall" IE!!!


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 6, 2005)

Download here...
supersify
EasySify-Ver2


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 6, 2005)

about these alternate Dialers 
Ive tried these dialers 
they somehow have problems disconnecting you from the sify servers and if this happens 
i.e it does not disconnect you properly and 
and after a while you if try to relogin 
youd get a "already logged in" error 
now god forbid all you can do is SULK and sit by the phone calling the sify customer care 
numbers all day to tell them to make them disconect you from thier servers 
so heck move your lazy hand a bit and close that damn I.E 
and save yourself from all this wrath


----------



## krrrish (Jun 6, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> about these alternate Dialers
> Ive tried these dialers
> they somehow have problems disconnecting you from the sify servers and if this happens
> i.e it does not disconnect you properly and
> ...



 it has become my reflex action to close IE first and then start the gr8 opera . there is no other way .. at least i dont know of any .


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 6, 2005)

I hate these SOB software makers who assume that everyone uses only Internet Explorer.


----------



## mad_psychic_bastard (Jun 6, 2005)

i have sify........... it opens firefox automatically....... and   we can uninstall IE na....... frm add remove windows components......... correct me ppl if i`m wrong coz i had done tht earlier


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 6, 2005)

I ll tell u what -- Sify ppl are morons they asked me to install the Windows client on Linux IMAGINE A.exe FILE ON LINUX   HAHAAHA 

And after since I installed 2.7 version I was  having problems logging out and I am dead frightenend since my dad has imposed an allownce cut which means from July I shift to their cheapest Limited plan and If I can not logout properly I will roast the entire limit in one day and I think its stupid to call the Sify ppl every time u want to logout since their toll free  no is always engaged (Even at at 4 in morning:-S)  so i ve just dloaded Easy Sify Its working nice as I have tried it only 4 or 5 times and have no probs logging out 

Hope all goes well

Yup 1 day in All seems well
[/quote]


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 6, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> about these alternate Dialers
> Ive tried these dialers
> they somehow have problems disconnecting you from the sify servers and if this happens
> i.e it does not disconnect you properly and
> ...




Strange.....   I never had any such problems.....


----------



## cancer10 (Jun 7, 2005)

mad_psychic_bastard said:
			
		

> abaaaa........... jus uninstall IE na......... if u dont like it nd dont use it....... go ahead



Uninstall IE???? did you know that without IE, none of your browsers( like fireforx, opera etc) will work.





			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> I hate these SOB software makers who assume that everyone uses only Internet Explorer.



They don't have any other choice.




			
				mad_psychic_bastard said:
			
		

> i have sify........... it opens firefox automatically....... and   we can uninstall IE na....... frm add remove windows components......... correct me ppl if i`m wrong coz i had done tht earlier



Yes you can uninstall IE only if you have installed it seperately (after installing windows)


----------



## pirates1323 (Jun 7, 2005)

tht supersify, EasySify-Ver2 also not worked .... I think there should be a registry tweak such tht when I click login it opens other browser instead of I.E..



			
				cancer10 said:
			
		

> you don't have any other choice but to close that window immediately when it opens.



tht sucks


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 7, 2005)

there is no tweak.. use easy sify like me...very low on resources..supersify is even better but i like a GUI. heh heh.. even made a few 'adjustments' to easysify..heh heh


----------



## cancer10 (Jun 7, 2005)

plasmafire said:
			
		

> there is no tweak.. use easy sify like me...very low on resources..supersify is even better but i like a GUI. heh heh.. even made a few 'adjustments' to easysify..heh heh



Easy sify does not work 4 me


----------



## FasTrack (Jun 8, 2005)

Interesting Thread.

Well Im also a Broadband user of Sify and yes its quite a pain cos even i use Firefox and well I dont think its such a big problem.

Only the first window is I.E and the rest of all are FireFox, thats it, I just use it as it is.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 8, 2005)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> tht supersify, EasySify-Ver2 also not worked



What is the problem you are facing with EasySify and SuperSify???

Here's some help:

EasySify: 

Enter the following details in the configuration (find it somewhere i think in easysify options or sam settings)

SAM IP: 202.144.65.70
SAM Port : 8090
SAM Request Path : /

And then just enter your user id and password and ur done!

SuperSify:

Just open notepad, enter the following lines and save it as "logon.bat".
Then just put it in the SuperSify directory and double click on it. Be sure to change "username" to ur username and "password" to ur password!!

@echo off
supersify -u username -p password -h disable

When it logs u in, check to make sure the following line is there:

HeartBeat: Disabled by Sify server. Disabled by user.

If it says:

HeartBeat: Enabled by Sify server. Disabled by user.

Then just remove "-h disable" from the "logon.bat" file.

To logoff, type the following into notepad and save it as "logoff.bat" and put it in the SuperSify folder. Again change the username and password.

@echo off
supersify -u username -p password -l

Also use copy-paste to create the batch files. Its better.

Im sure this will help. Do get back if it works!!!


----------



## sam8240 (Jun 9, 2005)

check d internet connection properties in firefox


----------



## kalpik (Jun 9, 2005)

sam8240 said:
			
		

> check d internet connection properties in firefox



For what???


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 9, 2005)

That stupid Sify BB client forces you to use their stupid AV. Gave their customer care a good round of AK-56 bullets. Disabled it. This had to be possible because no one can force u to use a paicular software. If only  this was the US i'd have sued their pants of.


----------

